
Dedicated PostGIS/CartoDB Hosting - sabman
https://getgeodb.com/
======
panchicore3
great work, I would save $ by using one of those instances, does it support
auto sync from google drive?

------
sabman
really excited at the beta release of dedicated cloud hosted PostGIS and
CartoDB [https://getgeodb.com](https://getgeodb.com) a lot of intense work
went into making this happen - it's running bleeding edge
PostgreSQL12/PostGIS3 - feedback welcome <3

